# Cockroaches and spiders in Sydney



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

My wife is super-scared of bugs - particularly cockroaches and spiders. She flips out if she sees one. And I've heard they're all over the place in Sydney, and the roaches are huge and even fly! I'm hoping Sydneysiders can help me out here..

How common is it to encounter them inside your house or apartment and how often? Which areas are best to rent or buy in to avoid this problem or keep it to a minimum? Are there particular ways you can avoid it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Cockroach are the norm, more so when its v hot, not today its raining  glad Because I'm like your wife!

Spiders, plenty! I saw my first huntsman the other night crikey did I scream lol

If you've no young kids there are traps and sprays that are great at killing them in seconds. Not great if there are little ones around like I have because you can't use them! 

But to be honest I haven't seen as many spiders as I thought I would, oveeractive imagination I suppose! But what there are millions of is ants. Giant ones, small ones, red ones, biting ones! They're what you have to try & get away from because where there's one there's millions more close behind.


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

_shel said:


> Cockroach are the norm, more so when its v hot, not today its raining  glad Because I'm like your wife!
> 
> Spiders, plenty! I saw my first huntsman the other night crikey did I scream lol
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, shel.

 Yikes, the roach situation sounds terrible there. When you say norm, are you saying they're usually co-tenants in your apartment and you should see them go about their business as a matter of course? I'm not sure my wife would be able to adjust to that. In North America, even in the hotter places, roaches are rare, even unknown in most places. I'm not sure why the Sydney govt can't do a better job exterminating the vermin :confused2:. 

Spiders, I have no problems with because they generally keep the other bugs in control. As long as they aren't in our apartment again cuz my wife would scream like she was being tortured if she were to encounter one. 

I haven't told her this dirty little secret about Sydney yet. I'm afraid if I tell her, she'll refuse to try out Australia for even a year.

We don't have kids yet though the plan is to start a family once we're there. With the bug situation, it seems dicey. So with no sprays, do you just let them run riot in the house and let the little ones play with them?

Ants, I feel we could deal with since they're small enough not to be disgusting. As long as we perimeterize the apartment, they should stay away.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

_shel said:


> Cockroach are the norm, more so when its v hot, not today its raining  glad Because I'm like your wife!
> 
> Spiders, plenty! I saw my first huntsman the other night crikey did I scream lol


eewww!
I'm like his wife too! I rarely have roaches - I see like only one come in my home probably once every 6 months if even, and if it does, it's usually half dead from some poison or from the cold. But it's a big project for me to get rid of it from the extreme phobia I have for them. I gasp and have a tiny heart attack when I see them. In florida they have the nasty big ones that fly - I hear those are quite popular in brisbane as well, gosh I hope not.

But isn't it a health violation to share your home with roaches? What do you mean cockroaches are the norm? 


I read a post from a man from the UK who said he's so glad to be back home as when he turns off the lights he hears peace and quiet, not the cockroaches walking around. I'm not sure how you can hear cockroaches walking at night, but I wonder if he's exaggerating, or do they really have loud feet?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

_shel said:


> Cockroach are the norm, more so when its v hot, not today its raining  glad Because I'm like your wife!
> 
> Spiders, plenty! I saw my first huntsman the other night crikey did I scream lol
> 
> ...


You forgot to warn them about the largest salt water crocodile in the southern hemisphere, the sharks and sting rays, and the most deadliest snakes in the world - all slithering around ready to strike people in Sydney
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
who dare to go to the 'Animal World' and Acquarium at Darling Harbour and poke noses and other body parts into the displays...


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Who here wants to wake up at 5:00am to get ready for work and see this on your wall? :heh:













The Australian Huntsman Spider can grow as big as a dinner plate but are regarded as harmless to man:


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

stormgal said:


> eewww!
> I'm like his wife too! I rarely have roaches - I see like only one come in my home probably once every 6 months if even, and if it does, it's usually half dead from some poison or from the cold. But it's a big project for me to get rid of it from the extreme phobia I have for them. I gasp and have a tiny heart attack when I see them. In florida they have the nasty big ones that fly - I hear those are quite popular in brisbane as well, gosh I hope not.


I've only ever seen one in the 12 years i've lived in California and that was in a Thai resraurant that was soon cited and shut down. So it's not like the climate is to blame.

Before that in Minnesota, i never saw any - too cold for them.



> I read a post from a man from the UK who said he's so glad to be back home as when he turns off the lights he hears peace and quiet, not the cockroaches walking around. I'm not sure how you can hear cockroaches walking at night, but I wonder if he's exaggerating, or do they really have loud feet?


They reportedly make squeaky scuttle sounds when they scurry about. Also when they're huge like 3-4 inches, i'm assuming they can get quite loud.


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Who here wants to wake up at 5:00am to get ready for work and see this on your wall? :heh:
> 
> The Australian Huntsman Spider can grow as big as a dinner plate but are regarded as harmless to man:


How do you get that out of your house!? I'd rather get it out than spray it dead because spiders are our friends - they keep the vermin in check.

Well, except for the funnelweb and redback ones which can kill a man and are also found in Sydney but ony outdoors usually so I'm not too worried about those.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i read a lot about spiders, the ones that can supposedly kill a man are no longer a threat, i think last case of a man dying of a spider poison was about 11 years back (cant recall the exact figure though but it was year back for sure). in last 5 months that we have been here i have seen the teeny lil ones around teh house, i think about a dozen or two, they keep coming god knows from where but they are harmless, i do kill them cos i have a one year old at home, no roaches yet but i guess summer is round the corner and i should expect them but if you keep your house clean they wont come in. in India roaches were common but again, clean houses did not have them. make sure you clean your kitchen, there are no crumbs or anything to eat on the floor or counter, attracts ants and roaches. i have been seeing an ant or two every now and then but i make sure i keep the kitchen clean and if at all anything falls on the floor i mop it there and then.

when i was at a friend's i saw a huntsman but that was outside the house, it was yucky but again, as long as it stays out i have no problem but i do see cobwebs everywhere, dustbins, exterior of the house, where do so many spiders come from is my question.. what is most annoying is the magpie sound, it goes on and on and on and they are loud.

again, no you wont see spiders inside your house, just keep the doors closed and the house clean, when you see one spider, kill it, roaches multiply fast, kill them as well, keep a spray handy, you get so many at the super mart or Bunnings, make sure you have one in your laundry storage


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

I dont know I can only put it down to the climate. Never saw one at all in the UK in all my years. Here in Aus I see them all them time, inside and outside.

I'm in Newcastle as is my mother in law, Father in Law in Paramatta and more relatives in Coffs Harbour and Melbourne. All clean houses, FIL fastidiously clean in fact! A mix of city, outer suburbs and country homes and roaches the norm! 

We can put poison traps in places bub cant reach but nowhere near as many as I would like and need. If i see them I spray them, they're dead in seconds then frantically clean the spray up so bubs doesnt touch it. But they're usually creeping round at night, dont see them inside so much in the day. 

And yup some seem to fly and they make a strange crackling noise when they walk across the walls! 

I see them outside the shopping mall, more so after they've done their weekly spray of the building when they're all dying on the sidewalk outside yuck.

And my sister in law works in a library where they spray every other month or so and tons come out of the woodwork dying on the floor yuck. And it's clean, where food or drink of any kind is not allowed so go figure?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

_shel said:


> I dont know I can only put it down to the climate. Never saw one at all in the UK in all my years. Here in Aus I see them all them time, inside and outside.
> 
> I'm in Newcastle as is my mother in law, Father in Law in Paramatta and more relatives in Coffs Harbour and Melbourne. All clean houses, FIL fastidiously clean in fact! A mix of city, outer suburbs and country homes and roaches the norm!
> 
> ...



I think it's the climate as well, because my family is up by the Canadian border where it is very cold, and I have never seen a roach or spider in the house ever. The spiders where I live are as big as the tip of a pencil - I have never seen anything as exaggerated as the pictures here except once when we took a trip around the Caribbean, where it's hot and humid. The time we were there, I remember it being unbearably hot one night - so hot that I couldn't sleep. When I got tired of tossing and turning I just got up and turned on the light and what did I find - there were many spiders - big and small on the wall - they all had come in from the outside!


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

stormgal said:


> I think it's the climate as well, because my family is up by the Canadian border where it is very cold, and I have never seen a roach or spider in the house ever. The spiders where I live are as big as the tip of a pencil - I have never seen anything as exaggerated as the pictures here except once when we took a trip around the Caribbean, where it's hot and humid. The time we were there, I remember it being unbearably hot one night - so hot that I couldn't sleep. When I got tired of tossing and turning I just got up and turned on the light and what did I find - there were many spiders - big and small on the wall - they all had come in from the outside!


Climate is a factor, sure. But here in California which has very similar weather as in Sydney for instance, no roaches! I guess Americans are just less tolerant of these things and the city governments themselves have been hard at work eradicating the pests so you don't see any these days.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

smartypants said:


> Climate is a factor, sure. But here in California which has very similar weather as in Sydney for instance, no roaches! I guess Americans are just less tolerant of these things and the city governments themselves have been hard at work eradicating the pests so you don't see any these days.


You're right - I never thought about that. I have family in California, and I have never seen a roach in their house either. But I have seen spiders - but they're far and in between - and very small. In the US, if you move into an apartment and it has roaches, you're supposed to call the city and inform them of the infestation as it's a health violation. People get fined for that. So maybe that's why landlords and building owners go thru great lengths to have them removed, I don't know.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

This thread will help develop a phobia for the newly migrating members. Reading this I could imagine checking in detail corners and kitchen cabinets while searching for a suitable rental apartment. 

Have been fortunate not having this much intrusion night or day throughout my life. Cleanliness is the key though.


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm heading out in jan ! I've asked my sister in law to get me a net for my bed and a spare to wear lol !!! I hate all of the bugs but it will be worth it to be there . I only seen one roach but it wasn't summer when I was there ! Apparently blow flys are the worst ! They shoot maggots out there bum if you hit them ! Totally dreading them ! 

I'll sleep well tonight safe in my uk bed for another 6 wks and then the panic begins !!


----------



## midget (Nov 17, 2011)

NSW is known for cockroaches, the best way to keep spiders, roaches and ants in check is to make sure you have a proffessional come out and do a General Pest Control spray on your house every 12 months. They generally offer warranties for i think it's around 6 months for spiders, 3 months for ants and 6 for roaches as well. This will mostly do, as they generally only come out during late October as it starts to get warmer and start to dissapear late March as it starts to get cooler. 

You can also buy cockroach bait from supermarkets, but this is not as effective. Also you get my insect spray generally called Mortein here, with you just spray when you find the little critters and it kills them in about 5 mins. 

If you have some form of pest control done and don't live in filth you should be fine.


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

midget said:


> NSW is known for cockroaches, the best way to keep spiders, roaches and ants in check is to make sure you have a proffessional come out and do a General Pest Control spray on your house every 12 months. They generally offer warranties for i think it's around 6 months for spiders, 3 months for ants and 6 for roaches as well. This will mostly do, as they generally only come out during late October as it starts to get warmer and start to dissapear late March as it starts to get cooler.
> 
> You can also buy cockroach bait from supermarkets, but this is not as effective. Also you get my insect spray generally called Mortein here, with you just spray when you find the little critters and it kills them in about 5 mins.
> 
> If you have some form of pest control done and don't live in filth you should be fine.


Reassuring :clap2:. I'm glad we won't be forced to sleep and dine with the little ******s and pest control will do the job for 6 months..


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Roaches are so prevalent in Sydney during the summer that you even see them scuttling around on footpaths at night. I use baits and surface spray - spray the perimeter , especially the outside doors and windows. I also spray down the drains in the floor of bathrooms and laundry.


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

Aussiejock said:


> Roaches are so prevalent in Sydney during the summer that you even see them scuttling around on footpaths at night.


 terrible! That bad, huh!? What the heck the city government doing!?



> I use baits and surface spray - spray the perimeter , especially the outside doors and windows. I also spray down the drains in the floor of bathrooms and laundry.


So does all the spraying keep you roach-free at least at home?


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

smartypants said:


> terrible! That bad, huh!? What the heck the city government doing!?
> 
> 
> 
> So does all the spraying keep you roach-free at least at home?


There's nothing that can be done - it's the climate.
I don't do much spraying at all - it maybe sounds a lot! Only had 1 professional spray in 45 years, it's far too toxic. I only see the odd roach inside, in summer, and it's usually on its last legs!! :clap2:


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

We live in Sydney and had a real problem with cockroaches (inside the house) and spiders (red backs in back yard) when we first arrived. I don't think there had been any pest management for years.

Our experience is just as midget describes - we tried all the supermarket sprays and bombs but the numbers didn't really reduce. We then got pest management to spray the house and back yard and have been cockroach and spider free for about 8 months. We're beginning to see some new webs in the garden so think it's time to get pest management in again. We were told in our area\property we need to spray every 6 months. Our last spraying was so successful it really does give peace of mind.

You'll see the most bugs during the hottest months so if you're arriving in Jan \ Feb - be warned! It needn't get you down though


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

shussel said:


> We live in Sydney and had a real problem with cockroaches (inside the house) and spiders (red backs in back yard) when we first arrived. I don't think there had been any pest management for years.
> 
> Our experience is just as midget describes - we tried all the supermarket sprays and bombs but the numbers didn't really reduce. We then got pest management to spray the house and back yard and have been cockroach and spider free for about 8 months. We're beginning to see some new webs in the garden so think it's time to get pest management in again. We were told in our area\property we need to spray every 6 months. Our last spraying was so successful it really does give peace of mind.
> 
> You'll see the most bugs during the hottest months so if you're arriving in Jan \ Feb - be warned! It needn't get you down though



If you don't mind my asking - how are the cockroaches, are they the big ones that fly (palmettos) or the small house ones? I don't like either one of them, but the big ones really gross me out and I can't sleep at night knowing one is around.

Does anyone here know if the massive cockroach problem is only in Sydney or does it happen in Melbourne, Perth and Brisbane as well?


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

stormgal said:


> If you don't mind my asking - how are the cockroaches, are they the big ones that fly (palmettos) or the small house ones? I don't like either one of them, but the big ones really gross me out and I can't sleep at night knowing one is around.
> 
> Does anyone here know if the massive cockroach problem is only in Sydney or does it happen in Melbourne, Perth and Brisbane as well?


From what I've heard, Brisbane and further north's got it much worse than Sydney. Melbourne's slightly less. But really the problem is widespread throughout the country. Tasmania might be the only place free of it because it's colder.

But I'd like to know the answers to both these questions too from someone who's actually there..


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

shussel said:


> Our last spraying was so successful it really does give peace of mind.
> 
> You'll see the most bugs during the hottest months so if you're arriving in Jan \ Feb - be warned! It needn't get you down though


Thanks, shussel. I see lots of sleepless nights ahead with wifey screaming the house down :spider:


----------



## midget (Nov 17, 2011)

stormgal said:


> If you don't mind my asking - how are the cockroaches, are they the big ones that fly (palmettos) or the small house ones? I don't like either one of them, but the big ones really gross me out and I can't sleep at night knowing one is around.
> 
> Does anyone here know if the massive cockroach problem is only in Sydney or does it happen in Melbourne, Perth and Brisbane as well?


Youd do get the big ones that fly down in Sydney. I am from Brisbane and we only get smallish ones here, I have never seen one that flys before. Not to sure about Melbourne or Perth though


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

stormgal said:


> If you don't mind my asking - how are the cockroaches, are they the big ones that fly (palmettos) or the small house ones? I don't like either one of them, but the big ones really gross me out and I can't sleep at night knowing one is around.
> 
> Does anyone here know if the massive cockroach problem is only in Sydney or does it happen in Melbourne, Perth and Brisbane as well?


Yes, we had the ones that fly in Sydney, and some very big ones. Getting the house sprayed professionally put a stop to it though - haven't had any for 8 months. Starting to see a few small ones so time to spray again.

FYI When we got the house sprayed they put powder \ spray in the wall cavities and roof so they really do get it all out. We had cockroaches crawling out to die all around the house and garden - very satisfying!!


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

shussel said:


> Yes, we had the ones that fly in Sydney, and some very big ones. Getting the house sprayed professionally put a stop to it though - haven't had any for 8 months. Starting to see a few small ones so time to spray again.
> 
> FYI When we got the house sprayed they put powder \ spray in the wall cavities and roof so they really do get it all out. We had cockroaches crawling out to die all around the house and garden - very satisfying!!


Yucky but satisfying, I'd say . Thanks! Oh well, I guess our first stop in Sydney is going to be to buy cans of Mortein, and calling the pest control guys the moment we sign onto an apartment lease.


----------



## anitaw (Oct 14, 2011)

smartypants said:


> Yucky but satisfying, I'd say . Thanks! Oh well, I guess our first stop in Sydney is going to be to buy cans of Mortein, and calling the pest control guys the moment we sign onto an apartment lease.


It really isn't that bad ! I've been in a unit in Lane Cove, Sydney for 15 years ( originally from Scotland). I've seen about 3 spiders and a dozen cockroaches in the unit in this time. I HATE spiders. The first time I saw one on the wall, indoors (wasn't a really big spider and it was about 8 years ago) I grabbed the hoover, sucked the arachnid up and was so scared I promptly went outside and threw the entire hoover in the bin. Have bought another hoover since then and have managed to keep hold of it. As for cockies , as they are called here, you can buy Cockroach baits from the supermarkets. I place mine under the fridge, washing machine, bathrooms, under beds (you need about 2 or 3 baits per room). I replace the baits every 6 months or so. Voila......I never see the cretins. 

As for spiders outside, I never thought I'd say this...EVER.... but you get used to them and actually now I don't even notice them. The webs are in the bushes and when the sun shines ( often) they catch your eye and if you look closely (promise,one day you will) you'll see a St Andrews Cross spider. So come on over and enjoy. If I haven't seen (or my children)a red back or a funnel web in 15 years then hopefully you will be as lucky. Hope this has helped.
Happy in Sydney but still miss Scotland.:clap2:


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

anitaw said:


> It really isn't that bad ! I've been in a unit in Lane Cove, Sydney for 15 years ( originally from Scotland). I've seen about 3 spiders and a dozen cockroaches in the unit in this time. I HATE spiders. The first time I saw one on the wall, indoors (wasn't a really big spider and it was about 8 years ago) I grabbed the hoover, sucked the arachnid up and was so scared I promptly went outside and threw the entire hoover in the bin. Have bought another hoover since then and have managed to keep hold of it. As for cockies , as they are called here, you can buy Cockroach baits from the supermarkets. I place mine under the fridge, washing machine, bathrooms, under beds (you need about 2 or 3 baits per room). I replace the baits every 6 months or so. Voila......I never see the cretins.
> 
> As for spiders outside, I never thought I'd say this...EVER.... but you get used to them and actually now I don't even notice them. The webs are in the bushes and when the sun shines ( often) they catch your eye and if you look closely (promise,one day you will) you'll see a St Andrews Cross spider. So come on over and enjoy. If I haven't seen (or my children)a red back or a funnel web in 15 years then hopefully you will be as lucky. Hope this has helped.
> Happy in Sydney but still miss Scotland.:clap2:


That's very reassuring, Anita - thanks! It looks like it's an individual apartment thing – if we're lucky, we'll have as annoyance-free a stay as you. Here's hoping .


----------



## anitaw (Oct 14, 2011)

*don't forget*



smartypants said:


> That's very reassuring, Anita - thanks! It looks like it's an individual apartment thing – if we're lucky, we'll have as annoyance-free a stay as you. Here's hoping .


Hi Smartypants, in my last post it failed to include that the St Andrews Cross spiders are really, DARE I SAY IT quite beautiful. OMG I never would have dreamed I would say a spider is beautiful.
Finally, don't buy sprays to kill bugs in your home, you are inhaling the crap. Also, if you rent or buy make sure you have fly screens on all windows, this keeps out 99% of bugs, especially flies and mozzies. I'm on a roll here, new to this forum so please bear with me, don't bring sunscreen or mozzie repellant, over here they know what they are doing and the Ozzie brands are the best. When do you arrive and where are you settling? You maybe have said in a previous post but for some reason i can't access it. 

Good luck in your travels

It is a great adventure 
Anita:welcome:


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

anitaw said:


> Hi Smartypants, in my last post it failed to include that the St Andrews Cross spiders are really, DARE I SAY IT quite beautiful. OMG I never would have dreamed I would say a spider is beautiful.
> Finally, don't buy sprays to kill bugs in your home, you are inhaling the crap. Also, if you rent or buy make sure you have fly screens on all windows, this keeps out 99% of bugs, especially flies and mozzies. I'm on a roll here, new to this forum so please bear with me, don't bring sunscreen or mozzie repellant, over here they know what they are doing and the Ozzie brands are the best. When do you arrive and where are you settling? You maybe have said in a previous post but for some reason i can't access it.
> 
> Good luck in your travels
> ...


Personally, I love spiders too – I think they're our friends because they keep all the other bug population in control. Though I've been bitten once or twice while sleeping – we have small ones here. It's roaches that disgust me and we have absolutely none here in N America, except for a couple of times at a restaurant which was soon shut down. My wife freaks out at both, at any kind of insect really. 

I love all your tips, thanks! I will be coming there in Jan and my wife will be joining a few weeks later. Coincidentally, we'll be very close to you . I'll be working in North Sydney and am planning to look for a place in the Lower North Shore area. So your report about encountering few critters in Lane Cove is encouraging. We'd like to be close to the railway line so in case my wife gets a job, she'll find it easy to commute. And in a high-rise if possible so we can feel like we're living the "City" life . Don't plan on buying a car cuz I've heard it's a nightmare owning, driving and parking in Sydney and public transport just works better besides being greener. We *are* excited about coming – hope to have a blast..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Why is no one talking about Bee Sized FLIES!!! They are so damn big here adn make a buzzzzzzing sound that can be sooo annoying


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

All about spiders in Australia 

Spiders of Australia with information and pictures


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> All about spiders in Australia
> 
> Spiders of Australia with information and pictures


God ! I knew it was bad but not that bad ! Why am I moving to australia lol !


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Trust me, it isnt that bad, been here 6 months and all i have come across is the small lil spiders that are there is every country, they are harmless and there are lots of ways of getting rid of them, one can get spray at home every 6 months and you do not even see the small ones.


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Trust me, it isnt that bad, been here 6 months and all i have come across is the small lil spiders that are there is every country, they are harmless and there are lots of ways of getting rid of them, one can get spray at home every 6 months and you do not even see the small ones.


Last time I was in oz I encountered red backs that liked to live under the ledge of my brothers pool . I just swam in the middle lol ! I also one day encountered a killer bee storm ! That was scary !


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

crap.. i am yet to see red backs


----------

